# Falemos do Café!



## Ekdog

Olá, amigos.

Gosto muito de beber café cuando estou em Portugal. É sempre de boa qualidade, muito forte e barato. Uma bica só custa 40 ou 50 cêntimos, menos da metade do que custa aqui em Espanha. Que cafeeiros são os portugueses! Toman o café a qualquer hora do dia, ainda de noite. Não sei como podem dormir depois. 

Durante uma visita recente a Portugal, aprendi algumas palavras novas relacionadas com o café. Falta alguma? Quais delas são regionalismos? Como é o café em Brasil? Têm fama de ser muito bom. Se empleam os mesmos termos para o descrever?

bica--café tomado em chávena própria.
galão--café com leite servido em copo alto.
carioca--café enfraquecido com água fervente.
café cheio--café feito com muita água. (?)

Muito obrigado.

Ekdog

P.D.--Peço que corrijam os meus erros.


----------



## Outsider

Olá. 

"Bica" diz-se mais no centro do país. No norte é "cimbalino".

Atenção que o "carioca" está certo, mas um "carioca de limão" é uma infusão.

Faltou-lhe um, o "garoto", que é café com leite.

Nomes do café


----------



## Vanda

Cada região tem designações diferentes para o famoso café.

Por aqui alguns dizem pingado para o café com umas gotinhas de leite.
Lembro-me de ter aprendido no Rio Grande do Sul taça para o café com leite.
Para o café puro, não consigo lembrar-me de muitos nomes além do cafezinho.


----------



## Porteño

Olha! Ekdog, ha que provar-lo! não ha igual no mundo!


----------



## Vanda

É tão normal dizermos 
*café ralo* - com pouco pó de café
*café forte* - com muito pó 
que nem tinha me lembrado...

e depois o famoso:
*café expresso* - mesmo que o italiano


----------



## brusr

Também se chama café-com-leite de "média" (expressão imortalizada em "Conversa de Botequim", de Noel Rosa).T+...


----------



## Ekdog

Porteño said:


> Olha! Ekdog, ha que provar-lo! não ha igual no mundo!



O que? O café brasileiro? Prová-lo-ei quando for a Brasil, seguro. De fato, neste momento estou a degustar um café feito em casa de um pó brasileiro que comprei em Lisboa. Chama-se "Café Pilão, O café forte do Brasil". Não está nada mal! Também não o bagaço que estou a tomar com ele! LOL!


----------



## Vanda

Vai ter que explicar o que é o tal bagaço.  Lembro-me de já ter visto aqui nos fóruns, mas me esqueci. 
E este café que você está bebendo, sem querer fazer propaganda para a marca, é realmente muito bom! É uma pena que *ainda* nosso melhor café é exportado, ficamos com o que não é bom para exportação!


----------



## Alentugano

Boa tarde, 
Vanda, o nosso bagaço é uma espécie de aguardente, penso que equivaleria, talvez, à sua cachaça. É uma bebida forte que costuma ser tomada acompanhando o café expresso. É uma bebida para quem tem estômago forte!


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Engraçado que temos a bagaceira -  Aguardente do bagaço da uva.
Já vi que o tal bagaço com café não é a minha praia!


----------



## Alentugano

Mas é isso mesmo, Bagaço = Bagaceira. A designação oficial é bagaceira, mas é mais conhecido por bagaço.
"Já vi que o tal bagaço com café não é a minha praia!"
Também não é a minha praia, Vanda!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ekdog said:


> Gosto muito de beber café cuando estou em Portugal. É sempre de boa qualidade, muito forte e barato. Uma bica só custa 40 ou 50 cêntimos, menos da metade do que custa aqui em Espanha. Que cafeeiros são os portugueses! Toman o café a qualquer hora do dia, ainda de noite. Não sei como podem dormir depois.



Que interessante !! Parece ser que herdamos mais este costume dos portugueses. Aqui no Brasil, tomamos um cafezinho (servido em uma xícara pequena) a qualquer hora, inclusive depois do jantar. Eu, por exemplo, abuso do cafezinho. Tomo uns 3 pela manhã e uns 4 à tarde. À noite, somente quando vou a um jantar meio especial.

Também, sem querer fazer propaganda, considero que há uma marca ainda melhor que Pilão. Ele é servido à vácuo e seu nome começa por Melit....

Há uns tempos atrás a medicina considerava o café danoso à saude. Hoje, já li que o café (com cafeína), tomado comedidamente (2 de manhã e 2 de tarde) faz bem à saúde, desde que sem açúcar (pois se em cada xícara se colocar 2 colherzinhas de acúcar e se a pessoa for tomar uns quatro por dia, seriam 8 colherzinhas por dia, o que em um mês....bem, seria bastante açúcar no organismo).

Saudações.


----------



## Ekdog

Vanda said:


> Ah! Engraçado que temos a bagaceira -  Aguardente do bagaço da uva.
> Já vi que o tal bagaço com café não é a minha praia!



"Não é a minha praia" quer dizer _isn't my cup of tea_?


----------



## Alentugano

Ekdog said:


> "Não é a minha praia" quer dizer _isn't my cup of tea_?



Hi Ekdog,
you got it right, that's exactly what it means - not literally, of course.


----------



## Ekdog

Obrigado. Estou a aprender muito neste foro.


----------



## moura

Outras designações relacionada com o café: meia de leite - servida numa chávena grande e não num copo alto, como o galão. È o cvafé com leite, normalmente com mais lete que café.
Hà outra ainda, que é o abatanado, e que ainda não percebi bem, mas acho que é um café fortíssimo, mais ainda que o exprfesso. Será, amigos portugueses?
E depois, há ainda os mais preciosistas que pedem, por exemplo: café cheio em chávena aquecida (uf!)

Aqui há dias ouvi na rádio um estrangeiro, julgo que da Ucrânia, que comentava o hábito que os portugueses têm de beber café. Dizia ele que quando veio para Portugal ficava admiradíssimo porque via as pessoas, todo o tempo, a entrarem nos cafés, sozinhas e a irem para o balcão, pediam o café, bebiam e saíam. Achava estranhíssimo porque no seu país, isso envolveria um convívio com outras pessoas e não um acto isolado. Achei imensa graça à forma como ele descrevia a cena


----------



## Brazuca

O café em terras brasileiras é uma verdadeira instituição. É costume nacional bebericar uma pequena xícara após as refeições principais, em especial o almoço. Nas empresas, o café é um autêntico vício, sendo tomado a toda hora naqueles copinhos plásticos descartáveis.

Quanto aos nomes, pelo menos na minha região (São Paulo): café forte, ralo, expresso, com leite (conhecido também como "pingado" ou "média").


----------



## Alentugano

moura said:


> Outras designações relacionada com o café: meia de leite - servida numa chávena grande e não num copo alto, como o galão. È o cvafé com leite, normalmente com mais lete que café.
> Hà outra ainda, que é o abatanado, e que ainda não percebi bem, mas acho que é um café fortíssimo, mais ainda que o exprfesso. Será, amigos portugueses?
> E depois, há ainda os mais preciosistas que pedem, por exemplo: café cheio em chávena aquecida (uf!)
> 
> Aqui há dias ouvi na rádio um estrangeiro, julgo que da Ucrânia, que comentava o hábito que os portugueses têm de beber café. Dizia ele que quando veio para Portugal ficava admiradíssimo porque via as pessoas, todo o tempo, a entrarem nos cafés, sozinhas e a irem para o balcão, pediam o café, bebiam e saíam. Achava estranhíssimo porque no seu país, isso envolveria um convívio com outras pessoas e não um acto isolado. Achei imensa graça à forma como ele descrevia a cena



Olá Moura,
Um abatanado é um café em chavena grande, ou seja, é preparado com uma única dose de café, apenas leva mais água do que um café normal.
A bebida conhecida por *meia-de-leite* em Portugal, no Brasil é *média*.


----------



## Tomby

Interessante tema.  Eu gosto imenso do café é Espanha e cafeteira. O costume é tomar "café" _expresso_ (tipo italiano ou português) depois das refeições e "café com leite" (um copo do anterior café misturado com leite, mais ou menos 200 ml) com o pequeno-almoço e ao meio dia, três horas antes do almoço. Também na merenda é costume tomar um "café cortado" que se trata de um "café com leite" menor (100ml). 
Bom, a minha intervenção é para perguntar pelo *bagaço*. Eu pensava que se tratava em Portugal de um aguardente de alta graduação, semelhante ao "_orujo_" galego que se toma com o cafezinho nas sobremesas. Mas além disso, eu pensava que no Brasil, o bagaço era o café moído e usado para fazer o café para depois beber e que, logicamente, deitamos no lixo porque não tem uso nenhum.
Será que alguém de vocês podia me dizer como é que se chamam estes restos de café usado para fazer a bebida? 
Por outra parte gostaria de saber como se chamam os fornos (ou os locais) onde se tostam os graus de café. Em espanhol dizemos "_tostadero_", mas não tenho certeza se o equivalente em português é o que diz o dicionário WRF "torrador" [Ex: "Eu trabalho num torrador"  ].
Eu costumo tomar café antes do meio-dia num "torrador" onde os turistas, atraídos pelo bom cheiro do café tostado, não cessam de fazer fotografias como se fosse uma "fábrica de café". Para que tenham uma ideia, o preço da xícara do café é 1,10 € e o pacote de 250 gramas de café brasileiro 2,50 €. A xícara do café "_blue mountain_" [não sei onde se cultiva] custa 3 €. Não me perguntem o seu sabor porque nunca o tomei. 
Cumprimentos!
Abaixo o chá!


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals,
penso que o termo que procura é Torrefacção
Café torrefacto ou torrificado, que é o mesmo que dizer, de forma menos formal, *café torrado*.


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Bom, a minha intervenção é para perguntar pelo *bagaço*. Eu pensava que se tratava em Portugal de um aguardente de alta graduação, semelhante ao "_orujo_" galego que se toma com o cafezinho nas sobremesas.



Relativamente a *bagaço* veja a definição que encontrei:

      AGUARDENTE BAGACEIRA - produto alcoólico resultante da destilação de substâncias fermentadas (vinhos, sucos de fruta, cerveja de cereais, etc.) ou maceradas (cascas, flores, frutas, grãos, raízes, tubérculos, etc.) A aguardente de bagaço provém da destilação dos bagaços da uva que se utilizaram durante a fermentação dos vinhos.


 Assim sendo, bagaceira ou aguardente refere-se ao produto final elaborado a partir do bagaço, o qual, segundo o Aurélio, se pode definir genericamente como um resíduo de frutos ou de outras substâncias depois de extraído o  sumo/suco.


----------



## Tomby

Alentugano said:


> Tombatossals,
> penso que o termo que procura é Torrefacção
> Café torrefacto ou torrificado, que é o mesmo que dizer, de forma menos formal, *café torrado*.


Muito obrigado, mas talvez me expliquei mal. Eu referia-me ao lugar onde torram o café. Por exemplo, na padaria vendem pão, no talho (açougue, no Brasil) sacrificam os animais comestíveis para posterior venda de carnes. Então gostava de saber se o lugar onde torram o café, em português, chama-se "torrador". 
Agradeço as suas respostas e desculpe a maçada.

P.S.- Li o _link_ da sua resposta e diz, entre várias dicas: "_Para preparar uma chávena de café perfeita...Feche bem a embalagem e conserve-a no frigorífico_". 
É realmente certo conservar a embalagem que contém o café no frigorífico? Na minha vida tivesse pensado nisso!  
Eu costumo guardar a embalagem fechada dentro de um pote de latão tampado.  
Boa noite!


----------



## Alentugano

Caro Tombatossals,
o termo torrefacção tanto pode designar o processo através do qual o café é torrado, quanto o lugar (fábrica, empresa) onde se leva a efeito esse mesmo processo. 
Exemplo:"A *Torrefacção XXX* está em actividade desde a década de 40 do século XX e foi a primeira empresa de cafés da família Nabeiro, a qual o Comendador Rui Nabeiro veio a adquirir [...]"


----------



## Outsider

Mas há também lojas onde se moem grãos de café para vender. Talvez fosse a elas que se referia o Tombatossals.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Mas há também lojas onde se moem grãos de café para vender. Talvez fosse a elas que se referia o Tombatossals.



Se for esse o caso, devo dizer que desconheço o termo utilizado. Poderá ser apenas uma *loja de café?*


----------



## Outsider

Pois, eu também não sei de nenhum termo específico para elas.


----------



## Alentugano

Ao que parece, existem os chamados* Quiosques de café*: 
"para mais facilmente chegar aos verdadeiros apreciadores, a *XXcafé* lançou o seu conceito de quiosque de café (...). Localizados em áreas comerciais ou em locais de grande circulação, os quiosques *XXcafé* são uma continuação da imagem da marca, permitindo a todos quantos os visitam usufruir de uma experiência de qualidade total: um café cujo aroma e sabores deliciam, servido com simpatia e rapidez num ambiente pensado ao pormenor para o fazer ter sempre vontade de voltar.   E para todos aqueles que pretendem levar a experiência *XXcafé* consigo, aos mesmos balcões podem comprar-se os nossos produtos, onde se incluem cafés moídos na hora que, ao serem preparados, espalham um cheirinho inebriante pelo ambiente."

No entanto, este deve ser um conceito relativamente recente. Continua a dúvida acerca de uma designação mais "clássica" para espaços comerciais similares.


----------



## Ekdog

"A xícara do café 'blue mountain' [não sei onde se cultiva] custa 3 €. Não me perguntem o seu sabor porque nunca o tomei".

Cultiva-se em Jamaica. Tem fama de ser muito bom, mas eu tambêm não o tomei nunca e o mais seguro é que nunca tomá-lo-ei. ;-)


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado pelas respostas.  Foram todas muito instrutivas.


----------



## Ekdog

Tombatossals said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.  Foram todas muito instrutivas.



O mesmo digo eu!


----------

